

Ask HN: What can ICANN and we do to reduce parked domains? - skkbits

Recently I was looking for a domain name for generic english word. No surprise that it wasn&#x27;t available and almost every reasonable typing&#x2F;sounding variant was taken and parked for ads. 
What can we ( We as in people of each country) and  ICANN do to reduce this situation ? 
This will be one step closer towards reducing spam and noise. What do you think ?
======
lazylizard
don't. it will become political. maybe free for non profits. approval for
connected people. an oligarchy will form. meanwhile others can't even get a
domain name, waiting for their request to be approved..and it'll probably be
pricey. now its just your imagination/flexibility on which combination of
letters/hyphens/numbers and a few dollars a year. a free for all(who can
afford us$10/year).

